# NO!! Hunting before October!!



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

GIDEON said:


> Presently do crossbow users have to buy a special, or specific license, if not then some of your questions are kind of pointed, and misleading
> 
> The other side of the question is how many adults abuse the youth season, using it only as an excuse to start hunting early under the pre-text of taking little johnny and Sally hunting.
> 
> ...


No, none of the questions are misleading, and your inability to answer them means you're carrying on about something you have no understanding of. Of course that's the case with many in this thread.

I'll answer a few of them for you. Archery season participation peaked in 1999 at 385,000 participants. Before crossbows were legalized the number had dropped to 285,000, and even with crossbow inclusion we'll never come close to having the number of archery hunters we used to have.

In addition, there are almost 160,000 more archery season participants than EAS participants in the SLP. 

The archery season kill is many multiple times higher than the EAS and youth kill combined. And the success rate of vertical bow hunters is largely parallel to that of crossbow hunters. Been that way for 30+ years in Ohio and we're seeing the same trend here. 

Some of you guys would be well served to have at least a fraction of an idea what you're objecting to before you start pontificating.


----------



## mike1965 (May 8, 2007)

hellbilly said:


> Where is the "Tired of hearing about it" choice?


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

November Sunrise said:


> No, none of the questions are misleading, and your inability to answer them means you're carrying on about something you have no understanding of. Of course that's the case with many in this thread.
> 
> I'll answer a few of them for you. Archery season participation peaked in 1999 at 385,000 participants. Before crossbows were legalized the number had dropped to 285,000, and even with crossbow inclusion we'll never come close to having the number of archery hunters we used to have.
> 
> ...


where did your answers come from,theres something about a 10 year old running around the woods with a crossbow during gun season that I find a little scarey.......................Will resume tomorrow, past this ole fellows bedtime.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I agree. I miss the old days. Bow opens 10-1 gun 11-15 and muzzle loading in December. 

If they want to do something for the kids give them last weekend in Oct. Prime rut time with a gun.

I don't care for the early and late seasons. Want to fill your leftover tags get a smoke pole or use your bow.

You want more hunter participation stop giving out doe tags and enforce qdma standards. People will hunt when there's good numbers of deer to be had and good chance of seeing a true 8-10 pt Buck.

People get burnt out hunting two weeks to see a button Buck and nothing else.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

i've wondered if youth seasons often hurt getting young hunters into hunting. Parent takes out youth and are unsuccessful,and thats where they get left..... youth season was your time, now its *MY* turn... stay at home and watch t.v.. 

So besides the "moral' parent's kid, Who is benefiting from a youth season? The parent trying to cash in early.... The parent that wants to "get the kids out of the way" so they can hunt..... The DNR trying to suck out some more money.... 


I think if a parent is going to get/try to get there kid into hunting, they will do it, early season or not.


----------



## aljburk (May 1, 2009)

I understand the disabled or vets weekend season. But the early antlerless is ridiculous to me....


----------



## mo84 (Sep 5, 2011)

I dont see nothing wrong with getting the kids out while it is still warm and allowing them to have a higher success rate. Sometimes the cold alone can drive kids away from the sport if they are not dressed properly, and even dressed right it can get pretty cold. As far as parents wanting to use the season so they can get a deer, thats kind of the point of hunting, isnt it. If I had a kid the right age I would sure to be taking him out because it would be both mine and my sons main goal to get that deer. People abusing the season isn't that concerning as people abuse every season. So I guess we should just get rid of hunting all togeather because of all the people abusing the seasons. While we are at it we will ban guns because of crime and to help stop poaching  It seem people like to paint with a broad brush when discussing subjects like this. Thats like saying every hunter is hunting just for the rack yet there are tons of does reportedly being killed. As far as the parents leaving there kids home when regular season comes is doubtfull. That kid is just one more spot that can be hunted and raises the chance of that househld getting a deer to put in there fridge. even if that is the case; without the youth season that kid would have never made it into the woods at all. at least with the youth season he has a couple a days out. if there was a youth season while I was growing up, that would have been great; just some more days for me and my dad to spend time togeather doing somthing we both enjoy. I supose there will alway be them people that have to put a negitive spin on anything that is posted so it is what it is.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Maybe this posting should be renamed "Sour Grapes Poll"! I'm for one am getting sick of all the whining posts about other people's success. :rant:


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Give the kids a season two days before rifle opener......prime time for them to kill a buck if they choose. If the early seasons are not much of an impact on numbers, then why even have them?


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Ack said:


> Give the kids a season two days before rifle opener......prime time for them to kill a buck if they choose. If the early seasons are not much of an impact on numbers, then why even have them?


By that logic, archery season in the UP should be eliminated, as it has very little impact on the numbers. And since SLP archers kill many more bucks that they do does in October, thus not contributing what they should in terms of controlling deer numbers, that season probably should be dropped as well.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Real question is what is that makes grown men suck their thumb and whine about opportunities that others have? 

What mentality does it take to constantly be focused on reducing opportunities for others? 

What is like to go through life fearful of what little Susie the neighbor girl might shoot during the youth hunt?

I need a couple day break from this place. The simpletons have worn me out.

Over and out.


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

Disagree 100%. In fact would like a early muzzleloader season added


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

I strongly disagree. I like the special hunts for what they represent. And just to clarify, me and my kids don't qualify for the special hunts.

If anything, they ought to push bow season back to Novenber 1st. I get real tired hearing about how the bow hunters are getting bent over by the special hunts, rifle hunters, muzzle hunters, small game hunters, trappers, etc, when the bow season is already 3 months long. If I still bow hunted, I would keep quiet and except it for what it is, and what it is is generous.


----------



## Huntfish247 (Dec 13, 2005)

aljburk said:


> No, deer hunting seasons before October!
> 
> No early firearm antlerless....
> 
> ...


^ No one gets a special season but *ME*! :gaga: ^


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

The Indians. 

What do you suggest we do about the Indians? My God, they start rifle hunting on the Tuesday after Labor Day and they are killing all the deer!! :yikes:


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

November Sunrise said:


> Real question is what is that makes grown men suck their thumb and whine about opportunities that others have?
> 
> What mentality does it take to constantly be focused on reducing opportunities for others?
> 
> ...



Every word out of your mouth is either sarcastic or condensending.
And it's getting beyond frick'in old.

Simpletons ? Who the hell are you to call anybody a simpleton ? Oh, sure, it's easy on here to run your mouth and insult a grown man. 
On that note, I'd pay good money to see you insult these same men in person and face to face. 


You give no respect, you sure as hell ain't gonna get any. 

Over and out is right and will be the theme for this site until Steve decides to do some house cleaning.


----------



## cadillacjethro (Mar 21, 2007)

November Sunrise said:


> Real question is what is that makes grown men suck their thumb and whine about opportunities that others have?
> 
> What mentality does it take to constantly be focused on reducing opportunities for others?
> 
> ...


Great questions. It is truly disturbing to me how selfish we as sportsmen have become. In my humble opinion, the more we can do to stabilize our shrinking numbers, the better.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Thunderhead said:


> Every word out of your mouth is either sarcastic or condensending.
> And it's getting beyond frick'in old.
> 
> Simpletons ? Who the hell are you to call anybody a simpleton ? Oh, sure, it's easy on here to run your mouth and insult a grown man.
> ...


Sorry, but November Sunrise is right on this.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Thunderhead said:


> Every word out of your mouth is either sarcastic or condensending.
> And it's getting beyond frick'in old.
> 
> Simpletons ? Who the hell are you to call anybody a simpleton ? Oh, sure, it's easy on here to run your mouth and insult a grown man.
> ...


I couldn't care less about whether or not you respect me. 

But I do agree that the "simpleton" statement was out of line. I logged back on here because my conscience was bothering me about using that term. I got frustrated and resorted to throwing out an insulting term. *It was uncalled for, I was wrong, and I apologize for it. *


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

November Sunrise said:


> I couldn't care less about whether or not you respect me.
> 
> But I do agree that the "simpleton" statement was out of line. I logged back on here because my conscience was bothering me about using that term. I got frustrated and resorted to throwing out an insulting term. *It was uncalled for, I was wrong, and I apologize for it. *


Ya, ya, ya. All bark and no bite. 

I'm guilty myself if getting into it every now and then, but you ? 
Seems like you live for this crap.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

shephard1993 said:


> I voted disagree, because Ive killed my share of bucks. I have no problem with the youth season, or any other special use season.. Most guys worried about the youth season are actually worried a young hunter may shoot the buck they were counting on. Right now we could use all the new hunters we can get. If you can say no hunting before October 1st I suppose die hard gun hunters could say no hunting before November 15th, or die hard muzzleloader guys could say no hunting before December 9th. I think we best start sticking together because the antis would like no hunting ever.


Your last sentance says it all, we all need to stick together, i shot my first buck opening day 1999. My dad will still say he never saw it, but he was sitting 200 yards away from me, exactly where that scrubby 6 pointer came from. He passed on it to let me shoot it hoping I would also love hunting.

unless I am mistaken i had at least one year where I could have participated in the youth hunt, but even at that young age(just ten years ago) I still saw no honor or respect in shooting any deer in september.

All I am trying to say is that when I have children they will not hunt any kind of 'discrimination' season. I want them to have the same experience i had, they hunted with the big boys and did better than all of them.

And for the record shooting that 6 pointer had no influence on my urge to hunt, you either have it or you don't, and I definetely have it. In fact I kind of want to hear a story of a lifelong hunter whose reasoning for being a diehard hunter is only because they had the oppertunity to shoot deer in september.(the only youth/and disabled hunters I know hunt thier season, and they are out on the opener too)


----------



## reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

Too many seasons with too varying regulations.Muzzleloaders, crossbows are way more advanced than the archery equipment and muzzleloaders of 20-30 years ago..why not give vets discounted or lifetime license instead of an early season..I am more than willing to give up my season for a kid why give them their own early season..meaning I'd rather sit with a kid on opening day and watch them take a trophy than to shoot one myself.There shouldn't need to be a special seaon for that.It just ends up conflicting more with other sportsmen who enjoy small game hunting as well as deer hunting.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Remember when deer hunting was fun and a time for people to enjoy the outdoors???? And put some meat in the freezer!!!:smile-mad:rant:


----------



## shephard1993 (Aug 5, 2009)

November Sunrise said:


> No, none of the questions are misleading, and your inability to answer them means you're carrying on about something you have no understanding of. Of course that's the case with many in this thread.
> 
> I'll answer a few of them for you. Archery season participation peaked in 1999 at 385,000 participants. Before crossbows were legalized the number had dropped to 285,000, and even with crossbow inclusion we'll never come close to having the number of archery hunters we used to have.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, I was doing the research for him, but you beat me to it thanks again.


----------



## tjray (Nov 22, 2010)

how about no doe killing... are you guys happy that you killed a doe , what a joke!!! lets keep over killing the doe.. pretty soon we will all be hunting in the woods with no deer, then i will see the same post, that there is no deer.. but i guess that you people just dont get it.. you doe killers are the big great hunters .. are you proud.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

crittergitter71 said:


> Remember when deer hunting was fun and a time for people to enjoy the outdoors???? And put some meat in the freezer!!!:smile-mad:rant:


 
wasnt that before the special seasons?


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't call my self a bow hunter, I also do not call my self a firearms hunter, or even a muzzeloader hunter, I'm a MICHIGAN DEER HUNTER!
How is it I always read that the bow hunter complains about the gun, and the muzz about ev1?
I do it all, so why would I complain about my self, well I wouldn't.
No child under the age of reckoning should be out killing anything, every child is different, but if they do NOT grasp LIFE and DEATH then they shouldn't be hunting!
That said I do not have any issue with Vet's or youth hunts.

BD


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

tjray said:


> how about no doe killing... are you guys happy that you killed a doe , what a joke!!! lets keep over killing the doe.. pretty soon we will all be hunting in the woods with no deer, then i will see the same post, that there is no deer.. but i guess that you people just dont get it.. you doe killers are the big great hunters .. are you proud.


Yes I am proud and will be full all year! I deer hunted two days in September, shot two, saw about forty, alot of nice young bucks that are probably dead now. I love the eas because then I can duck hunt while you are all out fighting each other about people LEGALLY killing deer.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FireFox23 (Oct 18, 2007)

I guess I would be either undecided or disagree. I don't think an early antlerless season is neccessary, except maybe in Zone 3. But I have no problem with the youth hunt or the disabled veteran hunt. I think if you have a problem with those two hunts then there is something wrong with you. 

What are some of the biggest problems facing hunting? Recruitment, and retention of hunters. So why is it a bad thing to get kids in the woods when the weather is still fair, and the deer are still moving prior to pressure in predictable patterns? Kids will be interested when they are seeing deer when they are younger. Not at the end of November when they are all pressured. 

I'm a disabled veteran. I don't participate in the early hunt because I have all of my limbs, and can walk. I just had a couple extra holes put in my body by 7.62mm rounds in Iraq. So I'm ok. But my brothers who can't walk, or need special equipment to get out to the field- again, what's wrong with giving them a couple of days to get out and hunt when the weather is better? 

I highly doubt the youth, and disabled veteran hunt is really putting a huge pressure on the deer.


----------



## langkg (Oct 26, 2004)

I voted disagree.

Give me a break. You think your season is going to be screwed up because some kid or a vet went out with a firearm before Oct 1st..??..!! That's pathetic. Pull your big-boy pants up and get your *** out there and hunt. Chances are you're hunting in the wrong state anyway if all you're hunting for is a 'book' deer. Different strokes for different folks. I'm pretty sure that if you need some meat in the freezer that you can get the job done with 3 freakin months of deer hunting...!!!.... 

Yeah, there are some bad apples that abuse the youth hunt but I think it's the minority. There are a lot of scumbag pukes that poach all year - you think that screws up your hunt any? As for the vet season....I can't believe you'd even post a poll. The whole reason your GSA is out there hunting is because we have vets..!

GLTA.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Tron322 said:


> All I am trying to say is that when I have children they will not hunt any kind of 'discrimination' season. I want them to have the same experience i had, they hunted with the big boys and did better than all of them.


I pray that your children are not born with any disabilities, as I'm sure your views on this would change.


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

Magnet said:


> I pray that your children are not born with any disabilities, as I'm sure your views on this would change.


Took the words outta my mouth...


=BASS


----------



## Huntfish247 (Dec 13, 2005)

I have mixed feelings on the kids and vets seasons. However, their impact on the deer population is far less than that of the predators and poachers. I would challenge those who complain about the deer population when was the last time you tried to hunt or trap coyotes? Have you ever written an elected representative about the wolves? When was the last time you heard a shot at night, checked it out and reported a poacher? 

Legal hunters ain't where it's at.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I find it pathetic it takes a special season for parents to take their kids hunting.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

FireFox23 said:


> But my brothers who can't walk, or need special equipment to get out to the field- again, what's wrong with giving them a couple of days to get out and hunt when the weather is better?
> 
> I highly doubt the youth, and disabled veteran hunt is really putting a huge pressure on the deer.


Does NOT that same equipment still work during regular seasons?
I have no issue with Vets hunting, I believe they should not have to pay for a liscence, but do they need or even want a special hunt all to them selves?
Same with youth hunts, they may want them but certainly do not NEED them!


BD


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

petronius said:


> Sorry, but November Sunrise is right on this.


 Is he right or is he just penning an opinion that you happen to agree with


----------



## shephard1993 (Aug 5, 2009)

bassdisaster said:


> Does NOT that same equipment still work during regular seasons?
> I have no issue with Vets hunting, I believe they should not have to pay for a liscence, but do they need or even want a special hunt all to them selves?
> Same with youth hunts, they may want them but certainly do not NEED them!
> 
> ...


 I can't beleave anyone in this country would make a satement like your top sentance. What are you calling regular. Regular season in my mind would be gun season. Does Not your bow and arrows work in regular season, why are you taking advantage of muzzleloader season, Does Not they work in regular season. Now before everyone jumps on me, I am very avid with what ever weapon allows me to be in the woods the longest. All seasons were established at some point. I am all for giving the kids a little advantage if there is one, and the vets can due what ever they want when they want far as Im concerned.


----------



## mo84 (Sep 5, 2011)

personally I know it is twice as hard just to walk through deep snow than dirt. I could only imagine trying to get special equipment out in the middle of the woods when there is a ton of snow on the ground. the sacrofices and endless pain they suffer during and after war should be enough for them to have a special hunt. they are not second class citizens and should not be treated as such. I vote we remove all ramps from public buildings and remove all handicap parking spaces because these vets are having it way to easy. heck some of them dont even have to work and draw from the government and all thats wrong with them is there missing legs, arms or have debilitating mental illness. they act like killing people and having bullets go through them is a big deal gezzz. Some people need to have a lil consideration for others and the problems they face. how about being an advocate rather then a nay sayer. thats JMO


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

I vote we get rid of the """special""" archery season, then 90% of the complaining here would just disappear into thin air.
They get the longest seasons here, and still aren't satisfied.


----------



## reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

eatrly seasons dont mess up the regular seasons as far as deer goes.Its just more time for other user conflicts,small game hunters,bear hunters.Deer hunters can be quite fanatical in thinking noone or nothing should be going on in the woods but deer hunting period...running **** at night doesn't hurt deer hunting either...I dont believe your recruiting any more hunters by giving them a special season come on,its just one more season and tag for dad in many cases.


----------

